# What the heck is Cooder playing in this clip?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a cool clip I stumbled upon while browsing David Lindley clips.

The instrument Ry Cooder is playing looks like a small twelve string. At first I thought it was a mandolin.

At any rate, it sure sounds great. 

I loive that old spiritual stuff.
Ry Cooder and David Lindley - Jesus On The Mainline - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm very much not religious, generally move away from things that include god stuff in it...especially christian stuff...but that was awesome. Those singers were superb.

Also, looks like some sort of mandolin-guitar hybrid.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I didn't watch the clip but it's probably a Charango or something similar based on the description.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'm very much not religious, generally move away from things that include god stuff in it...especially christian stuff...but that was awesome. Those singers were superb.
> 
> Also, looks like some sort of mandolin-guitar hybrid.


Yeah it's the music I'm into, not the message. Cooder is a monster. So is Lindley.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

According to Reading between the Grooves: Ry Cooder - Jesus On The Mainline it's a Vox MandoGuitar.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Fantastic video the singers where superb as was the playing. Like some others here I 'm not into the religious stuff, had it stuffed down my throat 7 days a week while growing up that was enough. Love that kind of music though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Better question, where can I get one?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Better question, where can I get one?


Exactly right.

I want one for sure.

I figure I'll be able to sound exactly like Ry.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I love that Cooder period with songs like Speedo and Crazy 'bout an automobile ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> I love that Cooder period with songs like Speedo and Crazy 'bout an automobile ..


_I, Flathead_ was an awesome album.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome tune and a wicked instrument. I suspect it might be a bugger to find one of these. The body looks like a 60's teardrop model. I think Vox has reissued those sporadically and they do seem to be in the guitar game again. Perhaps a reissue of that little gem is in the works? I've never really listened to Cooder beyond his playing as a side man (He just totally makes Captain Beefheart's Safe as Milk album for me) but after watching this I'll have to check out his solo stuff. Really soulful vocals!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

keep your eyes open for one of these Capsule Music
i have one and they're great!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

snacker said:


> keep your eyes open for one of these Capsule Music
> i have one and they're great!!!


Awesome. I have to have one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There was one at Folkway music, but it was sold.
Here's what they said about it...

"Hammertone instruments were built in Hamilton, Ontario throughout the 1990’s and first few years of this century. The instrument is very much inspired by the Vox electric mando-guitars of the 1960’s, and are similarly scaled and tuned. This model has been customized by luthier Joe Yanuziello with a second pickup, hand-carved Strat-style body contours, a cool ‘Desert Sand’ lacquer refinish. It plays perfectly, and sound really cool. And you’ll fill a niche that no other instrument fills…"

There's one here...

Hammertone 12 String #hammer2 | In Stock Instruments | F Bass, Inc

They seem to be out of Hamilton.
It appears that they might still be made at that fbass site. 

This review on one of them, though he doesn't say when it was made,
the vid was uploaded last year, and it looks new and new to the owner.

[video=youtube;DJyXu7zLCKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJyXu7zLCKU[/video]

Pretty cool instruments!


----------

